# Tips on how to tell if chicks are roosters?



## PaigeH (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm fairly new to chickens and mine are about 6 or so weeks old. I think 2 of my bantams are roosters because they are both getting red combs before the others, one of them has a deeper chirp, and they both seem to be butting heads. I'm looking for some tips on how to tell if they are roosters. Please and thank you.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

WHEN they start jumping upon hens....AND when they LOUDLY say "*Cu Cu Ru Cu Cu*" ...you can feel CONFIDENT that it's a Rooster.

Link: *




Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Got some pics ?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

This is my "go-to" photo to show the boys/girls in young peeps. Right about 3 weeks (in my experience) the boys combs pop up and start to color. The peeps in this photo are in the 4 week range. From left to right it's boy, boy, girl.

Far left is a delaware boy, the center is a barred rock/australorp cross boy and the far right is a barred rock girl. Mama Marbles is an Australorp.


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep, sexing chicks can be a challenge. It's easiest when you have a clutch of chicks of the same age and breed-- compare comb color and size, leg size can be helpful too-- larger legs usually indicate males--however, I'm finding that NO HELP AT ALL with Polish chicks!!! As they mature, you can look for those "pretty" pointy small feathers on necks and near their tails -- those will be males too. Overall, redness coming in the combs is the best indicator. gOOd Luck.


----------



## PaigeH (Mar 13, 2013)

Here are the pictures of the two I think are roosters.


----------

